# 2018 carplay in 2015 sentra



## ryflores05 (Jan 2, 2021)

is the 2018 car play capable radio backwards compatible with a 2015 sentra sr? trying to upgrade my dads car but would prefer to keep it oem instead of getting him an aftermarket head unit.


----------

